# Black Diamond Tuft Solo Polo



## 60sstuff (Sep 27, 2018)

As “Bill Figatner” used to say back in the day ...... Minty Boxy.

Factory Original PERSONS Black Diamond Tufted seat which I’ve had for years.

Note, the two Q bolts with this seat have a different font.

Chris.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 27, 2018)

That’s badass!


----------



## Vintagedad (Sep 29, 2018)

Awesome seat! I just bought the mini version of this but haven’t figured out for sure what I’m going to put it on yet. Just couldn’t pass it up lol. I’d like to own a full size one someday.


----------



## GWLW7272 (Sep 30, 2018)

always a pleasure to see your stuff Chris


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 30, 2018)

Had one just like yours , sold it a few year ago ,I believe too Stingray Joe


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2019)

is it for sale?


----------

